# Hybrid Jalapeno revert



## wimpy69 (Sep 20, 2015)

Main growing stem produced smaller (1 3/4")medium heat full ripe peppers. Odd branch that I let grow ended up with 3 " almost chocolate color and is extra hot. Stake for plant only read JALAPENO Pepper. Barely flowered with only three peppers growing. Any ideas?













20150920_163951.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


















20150920_164007.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


















20150920_164031.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Sep 20, 2015


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 21, 2015)

I am assuming they started green.  Jalapenos (and other peppers) are green through early maturity.  Many people harvest at that point. However, if you let them continue to mature and ripen, they get stronger and bolder flavors.  As they ripen, they start to turn colors.  Jalapenos will turn anywhere from a light red to a dark red and some to a chocolate brown like yours are.

These will make excellent Chipotles if you smoke/dehydrate them.


----------

